# Weltkarte als Vektor



## RealSouste (23. September 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ne Weltkarte als hochwertige Vektorvorlage bekomme? Müssen nur Länder erkennbar und separat zu modifizeieren sein. Versuche zu vermeiden an eine Bild-Agentur heranzutreten, kann ja keiner bezahlen. Recht gute Ergebnisse hatte ich bereits bei Istockohoto.com
Jedoch sind die alle bißchen zu zackig. Kann auch n paar Euro kosten aber bitte kein FotoAgentur-Wucher

Thx im voraus

Souste


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. September 2004)

Hi,
hier gibts ne kleine freie Kostprobe. http://www.digiwis.com/dwi_cmd.htm 

Ansonsten such mal in google nach Coolmaps.

MFG


----------



## RealSouste (23. September 2004)

Danke die herzlich
Genau was ich gesucht hab und den Preis kann ma wirklich zahlen

Gruss


----------



## hämma (18. November 2004)

Hab da auch was gefunden:

http://www.kartenwelten.de/index.php?downloadseite&no_cache=1


----------



## RealSouste (18. November 2004)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht 
Vielen Dank!

Souste


----------

